# Truck and Trailer load information



## MiniMom24 (Mar 13, 2013)

http://www.rvtv.ca/rvtv_sub_content/rvsavvy/matching.pdf
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

thank you you could never know to much


----------



## MiniMom24 (Mar 13, 2013)

I agree.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Not a truck made that doesnt come with a manufacturers recommended towing guide for the specific engine, rearend, configuration of each truck. Not sure why people constantly make this so complicated.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

Joe4d said:


> Not a truck made that doesnt come with a manufacturers recommended towing guide for the specific engine, rearend, configuration of each truck. Not sure why people constantly make this so complicated.


Its amazing what you can find in the owners manuel!:lol:


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

We use a 1 ton truck truck to pull a 6 horse steel trailer. :-/ According to the second website its way beyond what our truck can haul. We have no issues whatsoever.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

toosexy4myspotz said:


> We use a 1 ton truck truck to pull a 6 horse steel trailer. :-/ According to the second website its way beyond what our truck can haul. We have no issues whatsoever.


I can become a big issue should you be involved in an accident.

You might want to check with your insurance agent and make sure you're covered while pulling over maximum tow ratings.....


----------



## Ike (Sep 1, 2013)

Something to keep in mind...

When hauling live weight (weight that can and will shift around particularly in a panic situation when you need it the least) the rule of thumb is not to load the tow vehicle to more that 75% of the stated maximum.

Ike


----------

